# World's Fastest: 270.49 mph



## Blake Bowden (Feb 26, 2014)

Sick
[video=youtube;gWAavCjVQvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWAavCjVQvM&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]​


----------



## Bro Darren (Feb 27, 2014)

Damn, and I thought that the Bugatti Varon was quick! 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Daniel Mosmeyer (Mar 4, 2014)

Bro Darren said:


> Damn, and I thought that the Bugatti Varon was quick!
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Yep...beat it (the Veyron) by a whopping 2 MPH.


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 5, 2014)

All it takes is money. CUBIC money!


----------



## brother josh (Mar 5, 2014)

DAMN ....... That's all I got


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 5, 2014)

I'll have to stick with my Venom GT on xbox.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 5, 2014)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> CUBIC money!



Very cool expression.  Thanks for the teaching.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Mar 9, 2014)

Not sure who said it, but I always liked, "Speed costs money, boy. Just how fast do you wanna spend?"


----------

